# Symptoms of ibs only when I leave home



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

When I am at home I never have ibs symptoms regarding the bowels. My issues is when I think of leaving my house or know i have to go out thats when it always hits me and my urgency/anxiety is through the roof. If I am at home I have no issues. Does anyone else have this issue? If so what do you use as far as meds to help you. It sucks cause having kids you usually have to leave the house at least a few times a day so to take immodium when you know you have to go some where doesn't work. I would have to take it everyday just in case which is what my doctor just started having me do. I have tried the hyono cds so far nothing. Just wondering what everyone else does for this.


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

Everyone with IBS I've ever known has this issue, including me. I think for most of us we still do have IBS symptoms when we are at home, but they are much worse when we go out. That has been my experience, anyway.While IBS is a physical and not a psychological disorder, the effect that going out has on your bowels is psychological. There are neurons in your intestines that respond to stress by hurrying things along - resulting in diarrhea. These same neurons respond very well to medications such as Effexor. I use Effexor for my chronic anxiety and D problems and Xanax and Imodium on an "as-needed" basis. You might want to try psychotherapy as well. Simple relaxation and anxiety-reducing techniques can do wonders. Many people with IBS and anxiety approach the outside world the same way that people with phobias conquer their fears: exposure therapy. The more you go out, the more comfortable you will get with going out. While you're out, you can use distraction methods such as spelling words backwards and deep breathing to combat the anxiety that aggravates your stomach.In the end, you just have to keep in mind that there are bathrooms in the outside world that you can use. It seems like a rather obvious thing to say, but just knowing it makes my IBS less likely to flare up. IBS is a funny thing in that it's most likely to attack when you're begging it not to. So don't beg it not to; give it permission to act up, and your nerves will calm down.


----------



## 19051 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry i don't have the answer to your problem, I just wanted to tell you that i experience the same thing! I'm have been looking for the same answer for about 12 years now!


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

I have this same exact problem... All weekend long if I stay in the house I have 1 to 2 bms just staying in the house. But as soon as I go to leave or my wife says lets go..... the stomach goes crazy and I'm back in the bathroom







I really think it does have to do with the nerves !!


----------



## Clevercat (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks KeycatLove the last few lines of your post. Very thought provoking.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I had this issue off and on.I have been able to control by using a few different things over the last 1.5 yeas.First time I got it under control was when i was on the Candida diet and took digestive enzymes, antifungal and probiotics. Had slight set back about 8 months in after adding many new foods and trying to not use probiotic supplements and just make my own yogurt.Doing much better these days with adjusting my diet closer back to the Candida diet with a little bit of fruits and certian gluten free grains. I also started taking Overitnow's (Mark) Flavoniods-antioxidants, extra calcuim and probiotics.


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

Migosh! I forgot all about this problem. For 20 years, everytime I had to leave the house I'd plan my course for a bathroom stop first thing. 10 years ago I started on a morning fiber drink that has kept me regulated ever since. No more potty panic. A few other things I used to do:1) Try to plan my trips for after my usual morning bms (I always have 3 or 4). I learned that early afternoon was the best time for me to get a break.2) Get a little exercise before leaving home. I discovered that I was normally sedentary around the house, but active when I went out. My reasoning was to try to get something going while I was still at home to promote a bm, to hopefully buy myself some free time when I went out.3) Don't go out right after eating. If you're like me, you'll have to go to the bathroom about 20-30 minutes after a meal, so try to plan your trips accordingly.4) Don't eat while you're out. You want to let sleeping dogs lie if you can.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

What is the morning fiber drink you are taking that helps so much? My anxiety about going out doesn not help issues at all these days.


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

mrae said:


> What is the morning fiber drink you are taking that helps so much? My anxiety about going out doesn not help issues at all these days.


It's something my husband put together for constipation, but it works even better for my diarrhea. He mixes Metamucil with Psyllium husks, then adds ground flax seeds, but you can leave that out if it gives you diarrhea. He mixes that up in fruit juice deluted in water. My dose is roughly a heaping tablespoon of the concoction in about 12 oz. of the liquid, but I started out with less to begin with, since it will cause gas until you get used to it. It stopped my diarrhea instantly. For constipation, it takes more and longer to work, and you should definitely leave in the flax. (His dose is about 3 times mine.) Bob's "secret formula" is about 25-30% flax seed, then the rest is about half & half Psyllium husks and Metamucil. If you don't use flax seed, just make it 50-50 Psyllium & Metamucil. Bob likes whole flax seed, but that doesn't give me the Omega-3, so he grinds some of it in the coffee grinder. We drink it first thing in the morning. He used to just mix it in water, but I'm too much of a baby, so he started buying fancy juices, like oj with calcium or that brain juice stuff. He delutes it about 30% with water, funnels it all into a small water bottle, then shakes it up. He guzzles his right away, but I keep shaking mine for at least 10 seconds, but no more than 20. That helps soften it up, but doesn't give it a chance to turn into pudding. Glub it straight down. It's no fun, but you'll get used to it. A couple of hints: don't take this stuff within 2 hours of any meds or vitamins. It will wash them right through your system without doing their job. Also, don't do any strenuous exercise or anthing that makes you bend over for about a half hour after taking it. That makes it feel like it's backing up into your asaphogus.I hope with all my heart that this drink will help all of you as much as it has helped me. I still have to watch what and how much I eat, and external forces can still throw me into a tailspin, like my latest bout, brought on by antibiotics for a bladder infection, but as a general rule, I can now lead a normal, active, happy life.You're right about the anxiety. Even good excitement would send me running to the bathroom before I started this fiber drink.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

My doctor wanted me to start taking metamucille but I heard it can be hard on the system so I started Citrucel tablets. Yes please post it, it is surely worth a try. Do you take anything for anxiety or any other meds for your ibs-d? Thanks so much for the post.


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

mrae said:


> My doctor wanted me to start taking metamucille but I heard it can be hard on the system so I started Citrucel tablets. Yes please post it, it is surely worth a try. Do you take anything for anxiety or any other meds for your ibs-d? Thanks so much for the post.


IBS is much harder on my system than Metamucil, so I don't worry about that. No, I don't take anything for anxiety or any other meds. I edited my previous post and added Bob's "secret formula." I hope it does some good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I think when people are at home all the time they feel relaxed and comfortable because they know they are close to the bathroom if needed. But , it's when they know they have to go out for afew hours that they start to panic and worry about having an accident and what if No bathrooms are available.That can set your mind to wandering and it's almost like you are frightening yourself about the "What If's ".I have come to the point in my life that if I have to go out , I am NOT going to let my IBS-D put a choke hold on me and confine me to my house.If I have an accident and mess myself , it really isn't the end of the world.Yes it is irritating to have that happen I agree.But , we will get thru it.I know I am going to make every effert to do so.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pretty much the same, when Im at home my IBS is alot better, not perfect but managable, but the second I need to go out my stomach kicks in and I rush to the toilet /cramp etc... It ususally stops about 15mins after Ive left house, like most mornings when I need to go get bus to uni or work or somewhere I'll be going to the toilet like there is no tmz, and when I tried to leave the house the cramps can be so painful and the sensation and urge to go to toilet for D is unbelievalble, but (and touch wood as I say this!) after I'm out or on the bus it all usually subsides, but trying to get to the bus station is hard when you feel like you're going to mess yourself!I currently take lopermide (imodium) but I find it takes a few days to kick in and work and when it does it gives me chronic constipation, find it hard to find right dosage becuase one capsule often has no effect but if I take 2 daily I'll be blocked up for about a week!


----------



## LoyalHistorian (Jun 4, 2009)

I often have the same problem. I think for me it's partly in my mind. I'm comfortable at home, and I don't have to worry about tracking down an unfamiliar bathroom if the IBS kicks in, so at home I don't have as many symptoms. When I'm out somewhere, I don't want to have to use some strange place, in a public setting that other people can walk in on, and worry about what others think. That makes me sick just thinking about it. I don't always have the IBS feelings when I leave the house, but they are usually more predominate when I've had several bad bouts. I get worked up mentally, and then get scared that I will be sick when I'm away from the house, which causes my stomach to churn, and ultimately makes me sick. Even though I seem to know that I'm only working myself up, I can't seem to stop myself from getting sick because of my excessive worrying. It never fails...usually ten or fifteen minutes after leaving my house, it will hit me with the gut pain. As far as a cure, well, I don't know if I've found one. I try to keep myself calm, try to think about others things besides the fear of being sick. Slow, even breaths through the nose help to calm me some. I didn't get a lot of that anxiety after I got on a low dose of Paxcil CR. I took myself off of it for a year now, thinking I've been better. I have been until recently, so I hope to get back on the medication. Maybe a low dose of an anti-depressant could work for you, too. I don't take any Pepto-Bismol or anything like that because it tends to stop me up for too long, and it actually messes with my stomach rather than helps it. In fact, Pepto-Bismol has salicylic acid in it, which my stomach is sensitive to. I used to take it all the time before I knew, and it would help at first, but then I was even more sick after it wore off. I apologize for not having a very good solution to your problem. I guess I just wanted to let you know you're not the only one who gets those kind of attacks. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I think alot of people are so scared to leave their house because they worry about an accident happening and having No bathroom available. They are really frightened about messing their pants. And when you do leave home , panic sets in , and your Diarrhea instantly gets kicked into action. And sure enough , you gotta go and pretty quickly at that.I use to hate leaving the house because I knew my "D" would surely act up.But I have gotten to the point now that I refuse to let this "D" run my life and keep me confined to the house.If I need to go somewhere and do something , I am just going to go ahead and do it.I just tell myself , if I do mess myself , then all I have to do is change my clothes and clean up.It's isn't like it will be the end of the world if this happens.I know it is embarrasing when this happens , but we WILL get thru it.We just can't allow this to destroy our lives anymore and keep us chained to the house / bathroom.I don't want to live my life like this.So from now on , if I want to go somewhere and do something , I am going to do it.I'll be damned if IBS is going to take charge of me.This is ONLY how I feel about it !


----------



## M.I.Z (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but my IBS-D is with me for more than 10 years now. For the first few years I didn't understand what is wrong with me but after reading over internet I started to know that I am suffering from IBS-D due to anxiety disorder.

My fears are the same as you guys have, whenever I have to go outside from my comfort zone e.g. home or office I start feeling cramps in my guts. sometime its so worst that I cannot go until i empty my bowl. I read what you guys said and the solution few of you provided that go out and if something happened face it, I also tried this approach but it is not helpful all the time. A few time I tried it but that results in me running here and there and looking for a toilet.

I dont have to say much but as this post is from year 2009 may be some of you are able to find any good solution to this specific problem, and like to share with us.

I personally feels that people like us are mental patients, we make our own fears and unable to get rid of it.

Please help if someone can...


----------

